# What voltage for I7 7700K Stock speed?



## Firas64 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the i7 7700K stock speed runing 4.5ghz, 1.200V, 71 C in prime 95 v29.4 with small FFTs.
i get 40 C on gaming.
What voltage should i change it to so it can run with a lower temperature and stable
my cpu cooler is Arctic freezer 360


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2018)

Your temps are fine as reported -  Do remember Prime95 is a stress test, not what you'd normally be doing with it and that shows it as being OK.

If only hitting 40c while gaming, then you're right on target with it the way it is. You could experiement and drop it a little if you want, I've seen many Intels do 1.10v and be fine, it's gonna depend on the chip you have whether it's OK with it or not. I have a 3770K that does fine with 1.10v's (Stock) and even most of my Socket 775 chips do well with that voltage at stock.

If you decide to clock it up that's when temps could be a concern and you'd probrably not have to bump voltage at all to get a little more from it based on your current voltage. As is you've nothing to worry about from what I'm seeing but you could try 1.15v's and see if it's still stable, I'm sure it will be fine there but if not, you know what to do.


----------



## Firas64 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bones said:


> Your temps are fine as reported -  Do remember Prime95 is a stress test, not what you'd normally be doing with it and that shows it as being OK.
> 
> If only hitting 40c while gaming, then you're right on target with it the way it is. You could experiement and drop it a little if you want, I've seen many Intels do 1.10v and be fine, it's gonna depend on the chip you have whether it's OK with it or not. I have a 3770K that does fine with 1.10v's (Stock) and even most of my Socket 775 chips do well with that voltage at stock.
> 
> If you decide to clock it up that's when temps could be a concern and you'd probrably not have to bump voltage at all to get a little more from it based on your current voltage. As is you've nothing to worry about from what I'm seeing but you could try 1.15v's and see if it's still stable, I'm sure it will be fine there but if not, you know what to do.


so that voltage is safe and stable for stock speed ?
and what voltage should i put to run the cpu on 5ghz stable ?


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2018)

From the looks of your results you're fine the way you have it for stock speeds, the chip is doing OK and you reported it getting to about 40c while gaming, that's good.

While I do have a 7700K coming my way I've yet to actually run one myself, maybe another that's already running one can tell you what voltage is good for 5.0 on average - Just know that no two chips will act the same, some wanting more voltage than others to get the same clocks from it.

Best way to find out on your own if you must is simply to start clocking it up with no change in voltage and see how far it goes. Once it quits booting then bump the voltage up a little, then go again until it quits booting again. It's a lather, rinse, repeat process as you go until you get the clockspeed you want. Note that temps UNDER LOAD, not idle are what you need to worry about once stability testing is being done. Get to the speed you need, then set the voltage to what's needed for stability (And no more) and once you have all that squared away, you're done.

Don't be suprised if for some reason you can't run it at 5.0 period, some chips just don't want to run that high and if your chip hasn't been delidded yet it will probrably run warm to hot anyway. However with the chip's stock speed it should have NO probs getting 5.0 I'd think.

Most stock Intel chips nowadays will run very warm to just hot due to the crappy TIM job under the lid once you start cranking the MHz from them.

You'd have to address that if you must get 5.0 from it but temps are getting too high.


----------



## Firas64 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bones said:


> From the looks of your results you're fine the way you have it for stock speeds, the chip is doing OK and you reported it getting to about 40c while gaming, that's good.
> 
> While I do have a 7700K coming my way I've yet to actually run one myself, maybe another that's already running one can tell you what voltage is good for 5.0 on average - Just know that no two chips will act the same, some wanting more voltage than others to get the same clocks from it.
> 
> ...


ok thanks man for your help


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2018)

Had to edit the above a little, I can't see why you're chip wouldn't get 5.0 with not alot of effort unles it's a dog of a chip but I seriously doubt it is - Good luck!


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 9, 2018)

Overclock,net has an over clocking guide and user database ....

Sample Size 61
Average OC 5.03
Median OC 5.00
Average Vcore 1.36
Median Vcore 1.36

Forum won't let me paste in the links ... do a websearch on "KabyLake Overclocking Guide overlock.net"

15 got higher than 5.1 ..... 27 got higher than 5.0 ... 20 got 5.0

The document reports BCLK, core freq., cache freq., voltage, cooling used, RAM, VCCIO, SA, MoBo and LLC setting


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 9, 2018)

You can easily push this CPU to 1.3V on that cooling without a delid and still have safe temps in Prime95. Then within that power budget, just see how far you can push up the clocks!

Its not a huge deal if P95 runs close to 85-90C. If it goes beyond, yes, do something about the temperatures (lower volts, better cooling, more detailed tweaks). Like you've seen, you can easily have 30C lower temps in most regular use cases. If you use the rig for long-term intense workloads (rendering, crunching overnight) then 80-85 C is a nice 'cap temperature' for P95.

EDIT: @notb post#3


----------



## notb (Jan 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> You can easily push this CPU to 1.3V on that cooling without a delid and still have safe temps in Prime95. Then within that power budget, just see how far you can push up the clocks!


Wasn't he asking about undervolting at stock clock, not OC?


Firas64 said:


> What voltage should i change it to so it can run with a lower temperature and stable


Seriously, you want to mess your CPU up just to lower the temperature by few K (if any)?
What's wrong with stock voltage? 
Current temperatures are perfect. All Intel CPUs work well with an adequate cooler and yours is 3x over stock 7700K needs. Just leave it.


----------

